# Planer JET JWP 12



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello woodworkers,
Can anybody tell me something about this JET JWP 12 planer?
Kind regards
Ivan


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

ivan 
i can't find it in google
woodcraft
rockler
or anywhere

is that a 12" 
or the 15"


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think he means this one:










I found a couple of reviews, here


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Can you still buy those Jet planers in Europe?


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks David (and Begginingwoodworker), your coments told me everything!


----------



## Cfce (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a jwp 12 it is a very old planer I got mine over 20 years ago. I was a remodeling contractor and used the he double hockey sticks out of it. The height adjustment handle is on the side not the top like the newer one. Unfortunately the motor burned up yesterday, it was a good planer, can't decide whether it's worth trying to fix or just bury in the backyard near my pets


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks exactly like my Grizzly G0505 planer. Would go to Grizzly for blades and parts.


----------



## majuvla (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, I already bought Metabo HD330


----------

